# Replacement of Provox II Prosthesis



## MBA101 (Apr 9, 2008)

Had a pt that under went procedure 31611 with a Provox II on 10/2/07.  On 10/16/07 we had to replace the prosthesis due to a malfunction of the prosthesis.  In the op note it states the previous tracheoesophageal puncture was found to be well healed.  The new prosthesis was placed and the flange was repositioned. 

Would this be billable or would it be included in the 90 day global?  If I can bill I'm not sure what cpt to use and with that would i use a 58 modifier?

Thanks in advance!


----------

